# Pando media booster



## karui (Jan 4, 2013)

hi

i got this error everytime i want to download maplestory

Pando media Booster Error:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you checked the support pages for info MapleStory - Support - Game Download


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is the time in the bottom right of the screen correct? If not, you might need to replace the CMOS battery.

Have you checked your internet settings to see if you're using a proxy?

Have you tried downloading your game the regular way instead of using Pando? It's only a 2mb file so doesn't need any speed boost.

Pando Media Booster FAQs: What is Pando Media Booster? | Pando Media Booster


----------



## karui (Jan 4, 2013)

koala said:


> Is the time in the bottom right of the screen correct? If not, you might need to replace the CMOS battery.
> 
> Have you checked your internet settings to see if you're using a proxy?
> 
> ...


Time correct*

i dont use any proxy.

there is no other way of downloading without pando u-u

i had this problem b4 with another game to

i desintall Pando and reinstalled correct and still get this menssage..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You can from the link I gave you earlier in post 2 I have tried it with firefox


----------



## karui (Jan 4, 2013)

joeten said:


> You can from the link I gave you earlier in post 2 I have tried it with firefox


i onli see 1 download link..O_O, that it's the download link with pando..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Look on the left of the page under play MapleStory - Support - Game Download


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It's at the top of the page under 'Download Game Client'

If you've still got Pando installed, disable it and try downloading from Joe's link again. Or download it using the zip below...


----------



## karui (Jan 4, 2013)

koala said:


> It's at the top of the page under 'Download Game Client'
> 
> If you've still got Pando installed, disable it and try downloading from Joe's link again. Or download it using the zip below...



it stills starts downloading pando automatic

and i get the error again


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Which download button are you using and when does it download pando also did you try Koal's zip


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Uninstall Pando to prevent it from being used. It's not needed for a 2mb download.


----------



## karui (Jan 4, 2013)

That wat happen every single time 

even wen i desintall pando

it downloads automatic.....................Again...

***...........


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

is this a work computer


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It won't do that if you click the zip attachmernt in post#8. If it does, then Pando has not been fully uninstalled and is trying to take over the download process.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No he is right just tried it and that is the first thing to come up and I don't have anything installed


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

That's strange. I can download it from the official site and from the attachment above without any problems. That's how I got the file originally.

After downloading and running the 2mb file, it connects to their p2p network and starts to download the 4gb installation file.


----------



## karui (Jan 4, 2013)

koala said:


> It won't do that if you click the zip attachmernt in post#8. If it does, then Pando has not been fully uninstalled and is trying to take over the download process.



pls tell me how i full uninstall this pando thing E_E''''''

i already try the normal way controlpanel etc.. but it seems it dosent work,,


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok found another of their sites maybe that is the one you used http://en.maplestory.nexoneu.com/Maple.aspx?part=/Download/GameDownload
I tried the one in my other link but it looks like some downloader in there too from the blurb


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try this Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems


----------



## karui (Jan 4, 2013)

i give up... i just wanted to play with me friend from that official website

nexon.net
cuz he was lvl high and those stuff 

but tanks anyways for taking you time.. ^^


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you decide to keep trying, test your connection to their servers and check your firewall permissions. It needs ports 80, 443, 563 and 56065 to be open.

More details: Pando Game Downloader Help | Pando Media Booster


----------



## karui (Jan 4, 2013)

the port 443 fails

and i dont know how to permissions ports On

ESET smart scurity 5... u-u


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Port 443 is needed for secure browser communications.

Try these articles on port forwarding for ESET...

How do I open or close (allow or deny) a specific port on my ESET Smart Security Personal firewall? (4.x) - ESET Knowledgebase

How to open ports on ESET Smart Security firewall? | Conference Call Service


----------



## karui (Jan 4, 2013)

koala said:


> Port 443 is needed for secure browser communications.
> 
> Try these articles on port forwarding for ESET...
> 
> ...


did exact the same as those tutorials..

but it still dont FUuu work E_EEEEEEE

i checked everything and it's fine

the onli thing that it's failing is that port 443 
i added that one to me ESET anti-virus as those tutorial told me but it still didnt work and i tryed like 5 times..


----------

